

New Social Network That Pays You for Interacting, Taking Early Signups Now - PaulAndersen
http://www.favorsome.com/

======
ak310i
i wish we didn't live in a world where we had to be rewarded just for being
nice to people. interested to see where this goes!

~~~
funkyy
Seems new generation of people comes around. People that wants to be rewarded,
awarded or recognized for being good.

Thats the moment when Being Good = Being Greedy for attention I am afraid.

~~~
PaulAndersen
I think you have a point. On the other hand, we're making every effort in our
design to maximize the value people are getting out of helping one another,
sharing resources and time, etc rather than squeezing the system as much as
possible

